# What is the fascinating of Vore-Pics for you?



## TWILLIGHT (May 8, 2011)

(I hope this is the right Forum for this Thread. When not, please move it to the right Forum)

It is not about the technique!

But the emotions of the subjects!

I am often ambivalent here. Sometimes I hate it, sometimes I loved her. But a fascination for it is there.

Can hardly describe it.

What are your thoughts and feelings in Vore images?


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 8, 2011)

For me, it depends on the image, if it's that cartoony stuff, I get a small smile.
But if it's realistic, showing the saliva, organs, and all that, I cringe, and nearly vomit.


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 8, 2011)

Back! Back to the den!

It burns! It buuuuurns!


----------



## Morroke (May 8, 2011)

I don't really like vore, at all. I simply don't understand the enjoyment factor behind it. I don't mind a classic "WHOA THAT PYTHON SWALLOWED THAT CROCODILE WHOLE, HOLY SHIT" scenario, but not in a sexual way or manner other than shock factor.


----------



## Brazen (May 8, 2011)

Exunod said:


> Back! Back to the den!
> 
> It burns! It buuuuurns!



Cut him some slack, he's German.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 8, 2011)

Let me get this straight... you're trying to understand the motivation for someone's fetish?

Aha... PffffffftHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## LizardKing (May 8, 2011)

~~~~~~'< o|-<

omg so hot


----------



## CaptainCool (May 8, 2011)

fetishes are not rational. you just have them, you dont even know why


----------



## Xegras (May 8, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Cut him some slack, he's German.



If that's true then this should be a thread about scat.


----------



## Brace (May 8, 2011)

Thanatophilia.  It plays into arousal at being used in general, to the sort of heavily unequal power dynamics that serve as a turn-on for a lot of people.  It carries finality.  Who wouldn't want to die during/slightly after sex?  Seems like the best possible way to go really.  You can never leave an encounter sexually unsatisfied if you never leave the encounter, lol.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 8, 2011)

Does vore exist outside the fandom?


----------



## Brazen (May 8, 2011)

Xegras said:


> If that's true then this should be a thread about scat.



It's a thread about reverse-scat.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 8, 2011)

Xegras said:


> If that's true then this should be a thread about scat.


 
hey! its not my fault that many people in my country are into weird shit! XD


----------



## LizardKing (May 8, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Does vore exist outside the fandom?


 
Google says yes.

Also, I laughed that the third result was, "09_18_05:ChrisDragon hassa new dragon vore MSNgroup".


----------



## Cain (May 8, 2011)

Yay, vore.

:V


----------



## Xaerun (May 8, 2011)

Brace said:


> Who wouldn't want to die during/slightly after sex?


 A good many people I would imagine.
Not dying during or after sex means you can have more sex.

This is a good thing.


----------



## TWILLIGHT (May 8, 2011)

Well, except a few exceptions, there are so, oh miracle, reasonable good answers. Wow!!


----------



## Riyeko (May 8, 2011)

Vore is disgusting. Why in the world.do you want to be classified with the mentally diabled.adults who are.in care homes because they chew their own fingers off?


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 8, 2011)

Vore pics makes me cringe.


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2011)

I don't understand the vore pics that just end with a small belly while the entire victim is in the stomach. Shouldn't the vorer (or something) be pinned on the ground or have a destroyed stomach? Because he/she just ate AN ENTIRE PERSON


----------



## LizardKing (May 8, 2011)

Alstor said:


> I don't understand the vore pics that just end with a small belly while the entire victim is in the stomach. Shouldn't the vorer (or something) be pinned on the ground or have a destroyed stomach? Because he/she just ate AN ENTIRE PERSON


 
Alstor used Logic on Furry Porn!

Furry Porn is immune to Logic!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

Oh god yes! this stomach acid feels SOOO good corroding my flesh. *cums* :V


I dun get it... :/


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2011)

Yes nothing is sexier than being eaten alive so you can dissolve in someone's digestive tract.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes nothing is sexier than being eaten alive so you can dissolve in someone's digestive tract.


 
Then you become someone else's fetish. :S


----------



## RedSavage (May 8, 2011)

I've tried to rationalize the appeal of vore pics myself, right alongside fatfurs, macro, and other odd fetishes. So this next little spiel is only what I believe and is a product of boredom and too much spare time. 

The only thing I can reason is that Vore holds an attraction is the feeling of being totally and utterly taken control of and being wrapped in the warm flesh of a maw, throat, or stomach is alluring on a psychological or sexual level. It's similar to bondage in the ultimate and most absolute form. Violent vore may also tie is with a bit of BDSM, only taken a bit farther perhaps. 

Or something... I just lost my train of thought and that ended up being way shorter than I expected... But fuck it. At least I've tried.


----------



## Tycho (May 8, 2011)

Unless this thread turns into "RANT: Fucking crazy/stupid vorephiles" within the next half a page or so I think it goes in the Den with all the other retarded fetish discussions.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I've tried to rationalize the appeal of vore pics myself, right alongside fatfurs, macro, and other odd fetishes. So this next little spiel is only what I believe and is a product of boredom and too much spare time.
> 
> The only thing I can reason is that Vore holds an attraction is the feeling of being totally and utterly taken control of and being wrapped in the warm flesh of a maw, throat, or stomach is alluring on a psychological or sexual level. It's similar to bondage in the ultimate and most absolute form. Violent vore may also tie is with a bit of BDSM, only taken a bit farther perhaps.
> 
> Or something... I just lost my train of thought and that ended up being way shorter than I expected... But fuck it. At least I've tried.


 
Hey babe, wanna be vored? :V


----------



## Tycho (May 8, 2011)

Also, OP is a transplant from SoFurry or something, isn't he?


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

Oh my god. This thread. One sec, be right back. 

OM NOM NOM. OM, NOM.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Oh my god. This thread. One sec, be right back.
> 
> OM NOM NOM. OM, NOM.


 
HE'S VORING POOR INNOCENT POPCORN!!!! D8


----------



## RedSavage (May 8, 2011)

Alright. I'll bite. 

I think vore is outright disgusting and violent. All my efforts to rationalize have been met with brain farts, as expressed above. Vore-furs can burn in hell right next to fat furs, macros furs, diaper furs, scat furs, and all that other weird bullshit that makes me wanna puke. I don't care if I 'just don't get it'. I don't need to. I don't want to. It doesn't change the fact that it's fucking disgusting. 

amidoingitrite? :V


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

I'm a cannibal what can I say~

Eating others adds their strength to my own >:|


----------



## Tycho (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I'm a cannibal what can I say~
> 
> Eating others adds their strength to my own >:|


 
You must grok their essence


----------



## Oovie (May 8, 2011)

Oh baby, pre-heat 350 degrees and pop me in the oven._ Murrrr_.


----------



## Riyeko (May 8, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I've tried to rationalize the appeal of vore pics myself, right alongside fatfurs, macro, and other odd fetishes. So this next little spiel is only what I believe and is a product of boredom and too much spare time.
> 
> The only thing I can reason is that Vore holds an attraction is the feeling of being totally and utterly taken control of and being wrapped in the warm flesh of a maw, throat, or stomach is alluring on a psychological or sexual level. It's similar to bondage in the ultimate and most absolute form. Violent vore may also tie is with a bit of BDSM, only taken a bit farther perhaps.
> 
> Or something... I just lost my train of thought and that ended up being way shorter than I expected... But fuck it. At least I've tried.


 
I think this.
Its the fact you're being totally controlled I think that gets them off.
But I still think its a mental disease. The fact is, when my mom used to work with mentally handicapped adults, there were some that liked to chew on each other. 
The whole definition of Vore is eating yourself or someone else... so in my head its a big fat no wai.


----------



## Cowrie (May 8, 2011)

I really don't know how to explain my voraephilia, but that is the nature of fetishes. What I do know is that certain aspects of it can squick most voraephiles. When I come across that sort of art (i.e. scat that isn't simply disposal, male predator and female prey, ect.) I don't hold it against the artist like many people do, nor question their mental stability. For the same reason, I don't hold it against people who are disgusted by all vore. However, there are boundries. When someone starts equating voraephilia to cannibalism, I hate it, but I restrain from posting something offensive and then politely explain the difference. Why can't everyone just debate civilly instead of flaming the minority?

EDIT: Riyeko, what you describe is certainly mental disease, but there is a big difference between it and vore.  Quite simply, 98% of voraephiles, even those who are certifiable lunatics like myself, leave it in the realms of fantasy.  Of the remaining 2%, 99.9999% of them stick with small animals like feeder goldfish.  We don't get off on real people chewing on other real people.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

All the weird vore and inflation stuff is what gives furries a bad name. But then, this isn't news.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> All the weird vore and inflation stuff is what gives furries a bad name. But then, this isn't news.


 
I'm pretty sure it's the liking dog dicks that gives us a bad name. 

Just a suggestion. 

Throwing it out there.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the liking dog dicks that gives us a bad name.
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Throwing it out there.


 
Well... yeah, that's probably it.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 8, 2011)

I used to be into vore a lot, but now I'm just like...meh.  Honestly, I don't exactly love it, or hate it....I AM INDIFFERENT! XD


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Honestly vore, as well as any fetish, is an indulgence in the deepest sexual nature of a sentient being. Sexual pleasure and the dopamine released for drugs are the highest peak of feeling discovered by mankind. Therefore, fetishism is just the brains way of trying to achieve the most powerful release of dopamine in an orgasm as possible. Ergo, vore is natural.

But it is unusual because it takes trauma combined with some sort of sexual experience or a psychological disorder to derive pleasure from anything of the violent stature of this fetish.


----------



## Thatch (May 8, 2011)

TWILLIGHT said:


> (I hope this is the right Forum for this Thread. When not, please move it to the right Forum)


 
"Hey, I can't be assed to put the tiniest effort into making a good thread, do my job for me, peons"

No, I don't think so.

And jesus christ, what is that ugly thing in your avatar?



> Species
> Anthro-Hermaphrodite-Skunk



...

Just get the fuck out.



CannotWait said:


> But it is unusual because it takes trauma combined with some sort of sexual experience or a psychological disorder to derive pleasure from anything of the violent stature of this fetish.


 
So  it's fucked up. Thank you for this redundant relevation.

Seriously, is this Cirno's little brother?


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 8, 2011)

Cowrie said:


> Of the remaining 2%, 99.9999% of them stick with small animals like feeder goldfish.


Ew.
God.
Fucking _ew_.


I don't get the appeal of it, unless it's entertainment (not sexual arousal) by the suffering of what's being eating.
Or simply observing and going _"Holy shit. This snake can swallow that WHOLE thing? Nature is weird."_

But as far as cartoony, unrealistic, _"I AM IN YUR BELLY OH MURR,"_
 then ew. Fuck no.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Seriously, is this Cirno's little brother?


 
I am nobody's younger brother, but out of curiosity: who is this Cimo you speak of?


----------



## Volkodav (May 8, 2011)

idk cause I'm not weird and I don't get off to watching snakes eat rats n shit


----------



## 8-bit (May 8, 2011)

I fucking love this thread. So full of dumb.


----------



## Cowrie (May 8, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Ew.
> God.
> Fucking _ew_.


Personally, I think the goldfish thing is creepy, too.


----------



## Volkodav (May 8, 2011)

Cowrie said:


> Personally, I think the goldfish thing is creepy, too.


 I know a vore-fag that traps squirrels and cats and shit and feeds them to his snakes so he can get off to it

That tarnished my impression of all vore-fags


----------



## 8-bit (May 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I know a vore-fag that traps squirrels and cats and shit and feeds them to his snakes so he can get off to it
> 
> That tarnished my impression of all vore-fags


 
What the fuck :[


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

*So I just remembered this news story I read about a German man who put out an internet advert seeking another man to eat, someone actually volunteered for it, they cut off ManB's penis, cooked, and ate it together, and then ManA killed ManB and dissected and ate some more of him.*

Why, Germany. ):


----------



## Volkodav (May 8, 2011)

8-bit said:


> What the fuck :[


One bad apple ruined the bunch


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> *So I just remembered this news story I read about a German man who put out an internet advert seeking another man to eat, someone actually volunteered for it, they cut off ManB's penis, cooked, and ate it together, and then ManA killed ManB and dissected and ate some more of him.*
> 
> Why, Germany. ):


 
I'm quoting this to post it again because if your post gets stuck at the bottom of a page, it's like it doesn't exist.


----------



## Vukasin (May 8, 2011)

I dislike vore. I can't understand what people like about it.

That's how I feel about a lot of things in the fandom though...


----------



## Machine (May 8, 2011)

Hahahaha this thread.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> *So I just remembered this news story I read about a German man who put out an internet advert seeking another man to eat, someone actually volunteered for it, they cut off ManB's penis, cooked, and ate it together, and then ManA killed ManB and dissected and ate some more of him.*
> 
> Why, Germany. ):


 What the fucking fuckity fuck? O_O


----------



## KatWarrior (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> *So I just remembered this news story I read about a German man who put out an internet advert seeking another man to eat, someone actually volunteered for it, they cut off ManB's penis, cooked, and ate it together, and then ManA killed ManB and dissected and ate some more of him.*
> 
> Why, Germany. ):



And then a British comedy called "I.T. Crowd" spoofed it in an episode. Which I didn't realized they'd done until seeing that. o_o


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Why, Germany. ):


 
Why is a question word and this query would require a question mark, even in rhetoric.

I did read your post, by the way, and thought it to be very peculiar.


----------



## Brazen (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> *So I just remembered this news story I read about a German man who put out an internet advert seeking another man to eat, someone actually volunteered for it, they cut off ManB's penis, cooked, and ate it together, and then ManA killed ManB and dissected and ate some more of him.*
> 
> Why, Germany. ):



Reminds me of those two furfags in Britain who conspired to kill one of their parents in exchange for having their dicks bitten off. Remember that?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 8, 2011)

KatWarrior said:


> And then a British comedy called "I.T. Crowd" spoofed it in an episode. Which I didn't realized they'd done until seeing that. o_o



also the band rammstein did a song called mein tal. I prolly misspelled that but yea. As for myself I like to draw vore and I am interested in watching snakes,lizards and such cause biologically its cool as fuck to dislocate the skull to swallow something whole. Even though my sona is suppose to love vore I myself don't get off or feel anything really. I see vore an I'm like eh, my lizard can out vore that. It is interesting at all the fetishes out there. I am more intrigued at what causes people to have said fetishes.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Reminds me of those two furfags in Britain who conspired to kill one of their parents in exchange for having their dicks bitten off. Remember that?


 
So maybe the question should not be "What the fuck, seriously, Japan?"


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Why is a question word and this query would require a question mark, even in rhetoric.


 
I am going to poop on you.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I am going to poop on you.


 
I have already been defecated on by a parrot. This would only astonish me for a moment, but the moment shall pass.

NOTE: You could have also fought my post by stating that I did not bold, italicize, quote, or in any matter indicated that I was referring to your "why" and my sentence, though nonsensical, would require that I would need a question mark as well.


----------



## Waffles (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I am going to poop on you.


 So rude, Dyluck :V
On-topic: I think it does have something to do with powerplay and extreme intimacy (binding them to you by consumation), and things like that. Although again, trying to understand fetishes is just... argh


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> NOTE: You could have also fought my post by stating that I did not bold, italicize, quote, or in any matter indicated that I was referring to your "why" and my sentence, though nonsensical, would require that I would need a question mark as well.


 
Yeah, but I don't want to be an enormous fucking tool.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Yeah, but I don't want to be an enormous fucking tool.


 I am confused as to what I have posted that would inquire that I were a large male genital in the process of copulation. If you were implying that I was annoying or having the quality of a jerk, this was not my intention. I merely intended to correct you grammatically, but this plot was for naught as less than all of the users on the Internet use correct grammar or even speak it in real life.


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2011)

The only way someone could be into vore is if they have no idea how anatomy works. It's right in league with the furries that think your urethra is connected to your balls by a single open tube
or they just don't care


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> The only way someone could be into vore is if they have no idea how anatomy works. It's right in league with the furries that think your urethra is connected to your balls by a single open tube
> or they just don't care



fuck your anatomy


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> The only way someone could be into vore is if they have no idea how anatomy works. It's right in league with the furries that think your urethra is connected to your balls by a single open tube
> or they just don't care


 
Wait what?


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 8, 2011)

I can understand the "submission" part of the whole vore happening. Heck, I've seen a few drawingsnthat aren't bad at all... But seriously. Dick vore? Nipple vore?

Let's toss Newton's laws out of the door while you're at it. And seriously, stick to drawings and stuff like that. Or, on the other hand, I heard alligators are good at voring humans, try it out! :V


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2011)

i like vore

but none of this pussyfooting (oh hey chrome agrees that pussyfooting is a word) around with big stomach bulges and MURR DIGESTION. 
You are missing the fucking point of vore (bloody, but no nudes)
I hope you murrypurry fucks choke on a burger


----------



## Machine (May 8, 2011)

Skift said:


> i like vore
> 
> but none of this pussyfooting (oh hey chrome agrees that pussyfooting is a word) around with big stomach bulges and MURR DIGESTION.
> You are missing the fucking point of vore (bloody, but no nudes)
> I hope you murrypurry fucks choke on a burger


That's a nice broken link.


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2011)

Moth said:


> That's a nice broken link.


 
Works for me.

Here, if you wanted another example. I didn't want to pull directly off my hard drive ah well (That's NSFW and weird okay)


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 8, 2011)

Skift said:


> i like vore
> 
> but none of this pussyfooting (oh hey chrome agrees that pussyfooting is a word) around with big stomach bulges and MURR DIGESTION.
> You are missing the fucking point of vore (bloody, but no nudes)
> I hope you murrypurry fucks choke on a burger



The link is broken.


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2011)

Skift said:


> Works for me.
> 
> Here, if you wanted another example. I didn't want to pull directly off my hard drive ah well (That's NSFW and weird okay)


 Took me a while to realize what that was until I saw the giant hand...

I guess hard vore makes more sense in the logical sense. Even if it mixes in with gore.

Whatever floats anyone's boat.


----------



## Machine (May 8, 2011)

Skift said:


> Works for me.
> 
> Here, if you wanted another example. I didn't want to pull directly off my hard drive ah well (That's NSFW and weird okay)


EDIT: Okay nevermind I'm scared.


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> The link is broken.


I can still see it :V


Moth said:


> EDIT: Okay nevermind I'm scared.


c:


----------



## Machine (May 8, 2011)

Skift said:


> I can still see it :V
> 
> c:


Still not sexy.


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2011)

Moth said:


> Still not sexy.


 
Food isn't meant to be murrypurry. That's the point.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 8, 2011)

Why am I amazed by skift's links?

Granted I get nothing out of it but "oh hey that's cool". I feel like a lot of pictures like that have more artistic value than the porn aspect.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 8, 2011)

A vore -fetish- is generally supposed to be arousing, that's the point of it being a fetish...

Imo, gore (That second image of yours, it ain't vore) is just sick. And not in the positive meaning of the word.


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Why am I amazed by skift's links?
> 
> Granted I get nothing out of it but "oh hey that's cool". I feel like a lot of pictures like that have more artistic value than the porn aspect.


 I don't save tasteless blood n guts gore. It's just not as pretty.


CerbrusNL said:


> A vore -fetish- is generally supposed to be arousing, that's the point of it being a fetish...
> 
> Imo, gore (That second image of yours, it ain't vore) is just sick. And not in the positive meaning of the word.


I'll take that as a compliment. Somehow. c:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 8, 2011)

brings a new meaning to the words "pixie stick".


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Wait what?


 
Been browsing wtf_fa too much. There exists something that's been lovingly dubbed "cock vore." You go ahead and extrapolate.


----------



## LizardKing (May 8, 2011)

Well, if those two are okay to post...

Feeling hungry? Try some mini-mermaids! (very nsfw)



Aden said:


> Been browsing wtf_fa too much. There exists something that's been lovingly dubbed "cock vore." You go ahead and extrapolate.


 
I always thought it sounds like an alternative name for a blowjob.


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Well, if those two are okay to post...
> 
> Feeling hungry? Try some mini-mermaids! (very nsfw)


 
Never really liked the whole "mermaid sushi" stuff. Dunno, fishpeople aren't sexy imo.


----------



## Cowrie (May 8, 2011)

With me, I typically prefer soft, samesize/small-pred-larger-prey, but I occasionally hunt down a hard vore pic or two, typically involving ferals or werewolves.  And, some times a hard and/or macro/micro pic will appeal to me asthetically.


----------



## 8-bit (May 8, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Well, if those two are okay to post...
> 
> Feeling hungry? Try some mini-mermaids! (very nsfw)


 

Oh bby, so sexy :v


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> brings a new meaning to the words "pixie stick".


 
*giggle*


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> Been browsing wtf_fa too much. There exists something that's been lovingly dubbed "cock vore." You go ahead and extrapolate.


 
I've seen that before... unfortunately. But... wait... whaaaaat?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 8, 2011)

Wow LK I am kind of confused as to what all is going on. Interesting though. Would that be considered vore though?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Why is a question word and this query would require a question mark, even in rhetoric.
> 
> I did read your post, by the way, and thought it to be very peculiar.


 
The question mark would insinuate an inflection in voice. The period was used instead to show a flat tone

It's a style thing


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Well, if those two are okay to post...
> 
> Feeling hungry? Try some mini-mermaids! (very nsfw)
> 
> ...


 What the christ?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> Been browsing wtf_fa too much. There exists something that's been lovingly dubbed "cock vore." You go ahead and extrapolate.


 
Cock vore at least has the dick and cum focus that makes it justifiable as a fetish :V

Oh god the vee face doesn't help I just defended that shit


----------



## Volkodav (May 8, 2011)

Coolest vore I've seen is by Cornershop. I find nothing sexually attractive about it but I just think it's cool.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4219045/
Like that


----------



## anero (May 8, 2011)

Skift said:


> Works for me.
> 
> Here, if you wanted another example. I didn't want to pull directly off my hard drive ah well (That's NSFW and weird okay)


 
I guess you could say that fairy really got the....

short end of the stick.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2011)

anero said:


> I guess you could say that fairy really got the....
> 
> short end of the stick.
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


 Haha I am listening to that song right now.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 8, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Does vore exist outside the fandom?


 
Not sure if trolling or just very stupid.


----------



## Inciatus (May 8, 2011)

I have two probably very stupid questions:

What is vore?

What is feral?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 8, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> I have two probably very stupid questions:
> 
> What is vore?
> 
> What is feral?



damn your a newfag...

Vore- the fetish of being eaten or eating another person/animal.

Feral- the most basic to nature form of anthros. Say your sona is a fox. His feral form would be a fox that walks on all fours, a wild fox if you will.


----------



## ProgOtter (May 8, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Cock vore at least has the dick and cum focus that makes it justifiable as a fetish :V


 

In this thread: We justify fetishes.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 9, 2011)

That would be what the title suggests, yes


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 9, 2011)

I go to sleep for a few hours, I come back, click on various picture links in this thread.  Now I feel the need to watch Disney films or else I won't be able to sleep tonight.

WHY FAF...WHY! ;A;


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> WHY FAF...WHY! ;A;


 
tomias you should know better than to click links on a thread about vore


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 9, 2011)

This popped in my head...

"get in mai belleh"!


----------



## RedSavage (May 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> *So I just remembered this news story I read about a German man who put out an internet advert seeking another man to eat, someone actually volunteered for it, they cut off ManB's penis, cooked, and ate it together, and then ManA killed ManB and dissected and ate some more of him.*
> 
> Why, Germany. ):



Just a random quip that's probably too late in the game to be relevant, but whatever. This little... 'fiasco' inspired a certain song called _Mein Teil_, by Rammstein. Mein Teil translates to 'My part', which is German slang (I think) for My Penis. 

Just something random. >:3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 9, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Just a random quip that's probably too late in the game to be relevant, but whatever. This little... 'fiasco' inspired a certain song called _Mein Teil_, by Rammstein. Mein Teil translates to 'My part', which is German slang (I think) for My Penis.
> 
> Just something random. >:3



was way ahead of you on that, it means my part. But yea I thought of it too because I love the band and the story behind it is so fucked up.


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks that story is kinda romantic? :c

If I recall he didn't actually eat the dude's penis because he overcooked it and fed it to his dogs instead; then the guy bled out. That's kinda shitty.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 9, 2011)

artickle said he was stabbed in the throad

repetedly


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that story is kinda romantic? :c
> 
> If I recall he didn't actually eat the dude's penis because he overcooked it and fed it to his dogs instead; then the guy bled out. That's kinda shitty.


 
Is _Hannibal_ your version of a chick flick

"why don't you cut off your face and feed it to the dogs"


----------



## LizardKing (May 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Is _Hannibal_ your version of a chick flick
> 
> "why don't you cut off your face and feed it to the dogs"


 
The book was _so_ much better than the film.

Also I think the OP's name sounds like a pokÃ©mon.


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> artickle said he was stabbed in the throad
> 
> repetedly


 well it's not entirely the murderer's fault i mean

the guy wanted to be eaten which usually includes dying


Dyluck said:


> Is _Hannibal_ your version of a chick flick
> 
> "why don't you cut off your face and feed it to the dogs"


 never seen it actually, or read the book

but i do find romance in odd things


----------



## Zanzi (May 9, 2011)

What is this I don't even.


----------



## Inciatus (May 9, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> The book was _so_ much better than the film.
> 
> Also I think the OP's name sounds like a pokÃ©mon.



Who/What is OP


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 9, 2011)

Original poster

opening poster

same shit


----------



## illford baker (May 9, 2011)

I took a semester of psychology so I will go fordian on yo ass.
*smokes a cigar* It all has to do with the male desire to be pregnant, which manifests itself with a fetish of having a whole person inside of you.
But sometimes a cigar is just a cigar, and some people are just weird.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 9, 2011)

Freudan

_freudan_


----------



## ProgOtter (May 12, 2011)

_*Freudian*_


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 12, 2011)

illford baker said:


> I took a semester of psychology so I will go fordian on yo ass.
> *smokes a cigar* It all has to do with the male desire to be pregnant, which manifests itself with a fetish of having a whole person inside of you.
> But sometimes a cigar is just a cigar, and some people are just weird.


 
This is where someone says "But what if the cigar is a cigarette?" and someone else goes "Then you just got scammed out of $30"


----------



## Unsilenced (May 12, 2011)

I want to make a really phallic cigar and put a label on it that says "and sometimes it's not."


----------



## Dyluck (May 12, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I want to make a really phallic cigar and put a label on it that says "and sometimes it's not."


 
set sail for flavour country~


----------



## Cowrie (May 12, 2011)

illford baker said:


> I took a semester of psychology so I will go fordian on yo ass.
> *smokes a cigar* It all has to do with the male desire to be pregnant, which manifests itself with a fetish of having a whole person inside of you.
> But sometimes a cigar is just a cigar, and some people are just weird.


Dude, you _do_ realize that there are women voraephiles too, right?  I'm living proof of that.


----------



## illford baker (May 12, 2011)

Cowrie said:


> Dude, you _do_ realize that there are women voraephiles too, right?  I'm living proof of that.


 I wasn't targeting you then. Do posts have to cover every possible scenario ever?
Actually I did cover you, sometimes a cigar is just a cigar, and sometimes a fetish is just a fetish.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 12, 2011)

Tonight is taco night at the store by my house.  Woot.


----------



## Cowrie (May 12, 2011)

illford baker said:


> I wasn't targeting you then. Do posts have to cover every possible scenario ever?
> Actually I did cover you, sometimes a cigar is just a cigar, and sometimes a fetish is just a fetish.


True that!  Personally, I believe my voraephilia is related to past incarnations.  I swear by the fact that in past lives I was a bat-eared fox and a frog, among other things.


----------



## Volkodav (May 12, 2011)

One time I saw a chick eat live baby rats
People like that don't deserve ot live


----------



## Cowrie (May 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> One time I saw a chick eat live baby rats
> People like that don't deserve ot live


While I think you're being a tiny bit extreme on that l do agree that people who partake in the dish 'three screams' are horrid for doing so.  I'll just watch my frogs eating worms, thank you very much.


----------



## CannotWait (May 12, 2011)

Cowrie said:


> While I think you're being a tiny bit extreme on that l do agree that people who partake in the dish 'three screams' are horrid for doing so.  I'll just watch my frogs eating worms, thank you very much.


 
Frogs eating worms is natural. The worms don't mind that much because it's life and the frog gets nourished. Eating live baby rats is not right. They are currently alive and not dead and can feel pain, they are babies, and I'm pretty sure this chick was not eating them because she was starving and that's all she could find. Most animals at least kill their prey before eating them.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 12, 2011)

Cowrie said:


> Dude, you _do_ realize that there are women voraephiles too, right?  I'm living proof of that.


 
I don't think he was being serious




CannotWait said:


> Frogs eating worms is natural. *The worms don't mind that much* because it's life and the frog gets nourished.



Um.

If a worm had the mental capacity to mind being eaten

I think it would

regardless of the circle of life


----------



## illford baker (May 12, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Most animals at least kill their prey before eating them.


Not that snapping turtle I saw youtube. While he was noming on the back half of a rat the other half was still alive.
Nature is a merciless bitch.


----------



## CannotWait (May 12, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Um.
> 
> If a worm had the mental capacity to mind being eaten
> 
> ...



But it doesn't, ergo it doesn't. Although in that sense, neither do the rats. I'll do some research on worms and see if they can feel as much fear as a rat, you know, as if that matters.


----------



## LizardKing (May 12, 2011)

illford baker said:


> Not that snapping turtle I saw youtube. While he was noming on the back half of a rat the other half was still alive.
> Nature is a merciless bitch.


 
Oh that one where the front half tries to swim to the surface with its insides trailing behind? Funny shit.


----------



## CannotWait (May 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Oh that one where the front half tries to swim to the surface with its insides trailing behind? Funny shit.


 
You guys are fucking sadists... but yeah, it was pretty funny.


----------



## illford baker (May 12, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> You guys are fucking sadists... but yeah, it was pretty funny.


 Hey, I didn't like it. It was disgusting, but at the same time fascinating that half rat will travel.
edit: OK, I just learned that the phrase is "Have ship, will travel."


----------



## CannotWait (May 12, 2011)

illford baker said:


> Hey, I didn't like it. It was disgusting, but at the same time fascinating that half rat will travel.


 
I don't blame you, I love feeding fish to turtles in an aquarium and watching half of a fish try to swim.


----------



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

OMNOMNOMNOMNOM.

Too soon?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 12, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> But it doesn't, ergo it doesn't. Although in that sense, neither do the rats. I'll do some research on worms and see if they can feel as much fear as a rat, you know, as if that matters.


I said your reasoning is bad. It doesn't matter if your results are right, your reasoning is bad.

and rats DO fear death

most animals will take proactive measures to insure their survival


----------



## Ley (May 12, 2011)

I kind of stare for a bit if I come across vore. 

It ain't arousing or any of that, it's just.. like.. '...wat.'

Same thing with Guro. I kind of like looking at it because the feeling of disgust brings in a new thing called 'indifference'.


----------

